# McClellan & Big East Lake (Payson Lakes) 6-26



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

McClellan Lake - Went to the Payson lakes with my twin yesterday. We started at McClellan at 2pm. I landed on 1 rainbow from the south shore shore and had around 5 bites. My twin had 2 bites total. WATCH OUT FOR THE STINGING NETTLE! Both of us got it on our legs! All the bites were on a blue fox gold spinner tipped wtih a nightcrawler. We decided this lake was too slow considering all the other tactics we tried without success so we headed to the next lake.

Big East Lake - We pontooned from 6pm to 9:45pm. I lost 1 rainbow in my hands on the toon, beyond that I got about 15 bites. I got a few bites on the blue fox gold spinner tipped with a nightcrawler but around 9:20pm I switched to a blue fox silver and hit the inlet and I got quite a few bites but never hooked up with them. My twin got a few bite on the gold as well and a blue fox in silver, orange, and hand paintied black dots tipped with a nightcrawler. I did see some shore anglers getting fish by sinking powerbait to the bottom, can you say boring?

Me at McCellan Lake








Box Lake full as ever








Me pontooning Big East Lake


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice! Good to know that payson lakes are open now.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You should've hit me up for that one! Personally I would've thought you'd do much better at Box Lake. It looks less fishable then the others, and still gets stocked as equally well. Usually it's where I do the best up there. Oh, and go smaller with the lures which can target those snits


----------

